# planned stocklist for my new 4ft - first ever SA tank



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi All,

After a comment by Dutch Dude about my little rams being happier with a sand substrate I went out and bought a 4ft tank and I'm just about done setting it up. The things we do to keep fish happy! 

The 4 bolivian rams will be going in as well as Sven, my shy timid 4" gold severum and 1 lonely geophargus, but i'm about to order the rest from my LFS (after seeking advice from you lot  )

The list I have come up with is:

4 rams
Sven
4 apisto "Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid"
4 Apisto "Rio Miua"
2 geophargus rio pindare
2 albino bristlenose cats
2 peacock eels
handfull of small barbs

I've never had a SA setup so any hints will be greatly appreciated.

Also, if I use eggcrate on the whole bottom to help with the rock, will it interfere with the fish that like to dig and hide in the sand?

Cheers,
McFlyyy


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

is it a 75 or 55gal?

Either way, you have way too many cichlids in there

4 bolivians with your sev and the one geophagus would be all that I recommend.

You will be able to put more dithers and catfish and other assorted community fish in there, but you have to be careful of cichlid aggression, and give them enough territories. If you dont give them enough space, they just kill each other until they have it.

Take a look at the cookie cutter tanks on this site, that will give you a good idea of stocking recommendations.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with naegling23 . I would choose between Rams or Appistos and ditch the Pindare. As for aggression you will want to keep and eye on the Sev, but the geo shouldn't be much of problem. Another option might be to get rid of the Sev and go with some Dwarf Acaras.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I'd leave the sev out of it. 55 is pretty cramped for a full grown sev, they get big and can be quite territorial.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Plus, apart from a flat rock or two for spawning, you don't need rocks (or egg crate.) What you want are driftwood and plants. Lots of plants.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks very much for your advice, have revised the list some 

First, Sven & the 4 rams are staying, as they is the main reason for the new tank in the fist place!
secondly, it is a 70gal, 4ft x 18" x 18"
will be well planted with several rock caves & sneaky hiding spots

so:
1 sev (he really is the most shy, placid and non-severum-like severum in the world)
4 rams
2 cockatoo's
plus the non cichlid component- still too much?

Thanks for you help, I want to get this right the first time  
cheers,
Mcflyyy


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *mcflyyy*,

You've got some pretty solid advice here.

I would stick with just the single severum and the four rams as the only cichlids. I have no idea about about the peacock eels, so would like some one with first hand knowledge to comment on them.

As always, I'll promote a SA community tank setup. :roll:

So you could look at a one large or a couple of medium sized schools of tetras. Becuase of the Severum, you would be best going with higher bodied tetras. So lemon tetras, black or red phantom tetras, bleeding heart tetras, or hatchetfish. There are currently some very nice, spotted hatchetfish available in Australia at the moment.

Becuase you are having a planted tank, I would normally recommend some otocinclus catfish as some algea eaters. However, becuase they are small, and usually slow swimmers, they may eventually fall prey to the severum. So instead I'd suggest a pair of whiptail catfish, there are a couple of species, I quite like royal whiptails.

I'd also look at gang of 6+ corydoras. There are many varieties available, so find one that you like.

Finally add in your albino bristlenose. Just a note, as they get larger and older they will be less likely to eat algea around the tank.

Also, all the catfish will need specific feeding. Do not assume that they are purely cleanup crew. The whiptails and bn's should get some cuccumber or other pieces of vegetables a couple of times a week, as well as some algea disks.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree with DeadFishFloating, a community setup would be great.

Your revised stocklist looks okay, but I would still drop the apistos and up the bolivians to 6. I am not sure how the apistos and bolivians would get along longterm. The bolivians are group oriented fish, so keeping them in a group will help make them more social and entertaining.

good luck :thumb:

Ed


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Whith all that info I've decided a community would be a better option (Cheers DFF :thumb: )
The tank looks fantastic so far even without fish, so i'll post a pic when its all done just in case you're interested. 
Thanks again for the info
McFlyyy


----------

